# Gecko ID



## ashisnothereman (Nov 26, 2009)

found this fellow tonight, unfortunately his tail was missing. Anyone know what species?







Cheers Ash.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 27, 2009)

Broad-tailed rockk gecko (Phylurrus platuras)
Only found in the greater Sydney area 
Probably the most common gecko u will find in Sydney


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 27, 2009)

cheers mate. theres heaps of them in my garage. 80 percent of the time i lift or move something i hear their shrill cries and ive chopped off a tail. they need to find a safer place to hide!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 27, 2009)

U should feel privileged most peeps in syd would kill to have resident geckoes


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey can anyone see ne leaf tail gecko mites on this one?


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 27, 2009)

it has mites?? poor bugger.


----------



## Jakee (Nov 27, 2009)

The most common gecko I've seen in Sydney are eastern stone geckos.... 
Never seen a broad tailed gecko in the wild before....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 27, 2009)

Really iv never seen ESG's, we obviously are looking in different habitats
No i dont i cant see any mites, its just that all the wild ones iv seen have got them
so i was wondering if anyone with better eyesight than me can make one out
oh and by the way leaf-tail mites are harmless and dont effect the gecko


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have found them to be very common in certain areas, most of the ones I have seen have been under bricks in backyard, only seen 1 in actual bushland. but Oedura lesueurii are also very common. I have never seen eastern stone geckos, but know they are common in western sydney and southern/ south western sydney. the other geckos you get in sydney region is U. milii, I have seen them only in the north west of greater sydney region.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends on the area you live in, the most common gecko in my area (in the bush) are milii where I can find 30 - 50 in a 3 hour walk, the most common in the burbs of Sydney are platurus as they like cave type habitats and living under brick houses is a good substitute, other areas lesueurii are everywhere...Stones are more common in drier areas. On a good nights walk I can find all 4 species within a 5km radius.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 27, 2009)

I never see any wild herps in my area, but was thrilled the other day to find a southern spotted velvet gecko living in the garage of our newly built house. He was living under the wheely bin, I went to take the bin out and was sitting on the floor. I tried to get a little closer to have a better look, but he ran under a cabinet, haven't seen him since but i hope he sticks around!! Although there isn't much food in the garage for him! I now have to move the bin slowly in case he's sitting there again.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 27, 2009)

They are cool looking geckos! reach a pretty hefty size as well. how much would one of these go for on licence??


----------



## TURBO8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovemydragons said:


> I never see any wild herps in my area, but was thrilled the other day to find a southern spotted velvet gecko living in the garage of our newly built house. He was living under the wheely bin, I went to take the bin out and was sitting on the floor. I tried to get a little closer to have a better look, but he ran under a cabinet, haven't seen him since but i hope he sticks around!! Although there isn't much food in the garage for him! I now have to move the bin slowly in case he's sitting there again.


 
I "HIGHLY" doubt it was a southern spotted velvet gecko if you live in Melbourne , as the natural distrubution is from northern New South Wales to South Eastern Queensland .


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 28, 2009)

How big was it? If it was small, like 5cm snout to vent then it was probably a common marbled gecko. If it was bigger try to get some pics cos that would be very interesting.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 30, 2009)

Jimbobulan said:


> How big was it? If it was small, like 5cm snout to vent then it was probably a common marbled gecko. If it was bigger try to get some pics cos that would be very interesting.


 
What's the difference? I googled velvets and the spotted was the only one that looked similar. Didn't find anything just called a marbled gecko. I have WA marbled velvets, and it didn't look anything like them.

Oh and I haven't seen him since. It's been wet and colder lately, and we cleaned out a lot of rubbish of flattened boxes etc from the garage. I also moved my cricket tub inside, so he might not have enough food/hiding places to stay now. I will be keeping my eyes open though. They are very fast, so even if he did pop out to say hi I'd probably lose him before i came back with the camera.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2009)

Marbled Gecko = Christinus marmoratus = Not a velvet gecko = Lives in Victoria.
Marbled Velvet Gecko = Oedura marmorata = Velvet Gecko = Does not live in Victoria
Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko = Oedura tryoni = Velvet Gecko = Does not live in Victoria
Any Velvet Gecko = Oedura sp. = Does not live in Victoria = If you are 150% sure you see one and are in Victoria at the time, catch it.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, I did some more investigating. The original pic I googled of the marbled gecko didn't look anything like the one I saw. But it seems they can vary heaps with colour and pattern and the pic below I just found is closer to what I saw, and it too is a marbled gecko. So with the size and the location info I would probably say it is a marbled gecko. It was about 8cm nose to vent and was a beautiful purpleish tinge, with some small darker spot/markings. 

Thanks for the clear up guys. 

I will still try and get a photo of the little bugger hiding in the garage if it pops its head out again.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats what i thought. I keep some of them, they are awesome little geckos. Hope you see it again.


----------

